# Rod Show Goodies



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

HOw many people scored some of those $64.00 1509's and 1507's?

Ill Start...ME ME ME.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I take it Mr. Batson was wheeling and dealing!


He's a super nice guy!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> HOw many people scored some of those $64.00 1509's and 1507's?
> 
> Ill Start...ME ME ME.


Me too. Got at 1507 and can't wait to get crackin on it. Anyone got any experience with the 1507? I was told it would do OK with 8 oz. Comments welcome.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Scored*

I scored one as well. A 1507. $63.00 for the blank. Also picked up some guides for the 1507.

That was about it. Ther were very few people there today. 

I overheard some guy saying that they had over 1500 people on Saturday and just under 500 on Sunday. They were happy with the turnout.

Darin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

was there saturday. didnt need any more heavers but ended up picking up some smaller blanks from swampland. and hit the high point hooters


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

got 2 1/4-5/8 7' $10 blanks and 1 3/8-3/4 7' $10 blank from Swampland, buncha madeira thread and some odds and ends from mudhole, and some finish from FS4U..........wanted a 1509 or two bad but held off since i'z unemployed.

Good seein a few familiar faces and good meeting a few new faces, Walt, Ward, Gar


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Only got a new alcohol burnner.*

It was nice to put a face with a name Justin. Al sorry I missed you. Wish I could have got more stuff.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Wrong Asian Ward ...that there be's _*N*_eil _*T*_he *K*orean _*G*_uy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Can't believe I missed ya Treed. (prolly was standing right next to you at some point LOL )

Did meet up with Walt, was nice to finally meet him and his wife. Also ran into a few of the A/C on Sunday, just for a minute or two. Added a couple of the new CTS blanks and a WRI 1143 to my stash, so I got a few projects to get cracking on. 

My first time and really enjoyed it, wish I could have made it to more of the seminars, lots of good instruction and people more than willing to help with questions.

:fishing:


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

anyone pick up more of those 1509s than they need ;p


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Walt said you were probably there somewhere. I told him you probably were, and I had met you, but only for a few minutes that night at CM and Shooters Camper around the fire....er um....kerosene heater. Wished I woulda went back sunday, but that little voice on my shoulder said naaaah ya better not


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Your Right!*



TreednNC said:


> Wrong Asian Ward ...that there be's _*N*_eil _*T*_he *K*orean _*G*_uy


Mv mistake! Sorry Al....Sorry Neil.....

That would also explain why I didn't see Al there. The worst part is I knew I would make the mistake one day because I'm a little dyslexic. The NTKG and NS4G looks the same in my head to me......Anyways, another Woodford Reserve and I'll have it straight!


----------

